# Skirt implosion?



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

I think he needs a... um... better skirt seal?

Silver Falls With Jeremy Bisson - YouTube


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

that boat caught some serious air.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

Crazy. We need one of Mountainbuzz's resident physicists to explain what just happened there.


----------



## Jones (Apr 5, 2005)

Buoyancy, thats the short answer at least. Clearly went deep, when he was sucked out probably less than 1/2 his boat filled with water and then it shot out of there like it was its job. The deeper the kayak goes before the skirt implosion, the larger the bouyant force pushing towards the surface on the boat will be. Part of him swimming could possibly be a result of his momentum still taking him a bit deeper and the boat accelerating toward the surface causing him to somersault out. 

Pretty much like this video, minus the guy staying in the boat.
KAYAK OFF DIVING BOARD - YouTube

Or, I'm all wrong, wouldn't be the first time. I do push rubber after all.


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

I am pretty sure that the skirt stayed on the boat during this event... based in the height and distance that the boat traveled


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

It's one of the more impressive finales I've seen. I'll bet only a Stomper could do that. Hard to tell in the video, but that was my thought as well - skirt must have stayed on boat, boater got pulled out of skirt.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

What I like most is you watch it expecting a broken paddle or some other kind of beat down or maybe even a marginally clean landing then "squirt" there goes the boat!


----------



## one legged wonder (Apr 19, 2011)

ya i think the skirt defiantly stayed on


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

I agree. I stopped it and you can def. see the skirt. Awesome paddler extraction through the skirt. What a trip that must have been.


----------



## tiziak (Aug 22, 2012)

No. His skirt stayed on his body the entire time. There is no skirt on the boat when it pops out of the boil. He said he didn't even feel it.


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

Pretty wild. I thought his paddle looked pretty long, and had small blades. Then that boat shooting through the air made me forget about that for a second.


----------



## Redpaddle (Jan 10, 2007)

my favorite part is the rope-man. He sees that boat go flying and just starts backing up like: "woah....woah...wait a minute..."


----------



## seedubs1 (Aug 2, 2011)

That boat still had probably 30-40 gallons worth of air in it when it was underwater with no paddler in it if the boat was vertical (which it looked like). It's a simple sum of forces, and that's a good amount of buoyancy force pushing the boat up.

Sum of forces on boat
f=ma
Speed at surface of water = a*time under water
ballistic equation

Solve those correctly, and I bet you come pretty close to how high that boat went.

Although it's going to be a transient equation since the bouyant force pushing the boat towards the surface is going to change as the boat rises to the surface

And as a positive thing to make this all happen, if the boat was completely vertical when he got sucked out, the nose (pointing down) would fill with water, while the tail would still have air in it since there's nowhere for the air to go. With the nose down and full of water and the tail up and full of air, the boat would stay completely vertical while it rockets to the surface since the tail would be the only portion pulling the boat to the surface. Pretty cool actually.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

tiziak said:


> No. His skirt stayed on his body the entire time. There is no skirt on the boat when it pops out of the boil. He said he didn't even feel it.


Are you sure? Well, doesn't matter. I think anyone calling themselves "squirt boaters" have just seen the biggest squirt ever.


----------

